# Greetings from DFW, TX



## Ashlar76 (Apr 17, 2012)

Greetings from a new PHA Mason and the proud first Mason in my family. I am currently going through my EA degree and I must say, it is an honor to be on this path. I look forward to what lies ahead in my journey. I am glad to have found this site, lots of great readings and information so far. Oh yeah and the iPhone app is cool too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Benton (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome aboard and good luck in your travels!


----------



## Eric Stuyvesant (Apr 18, 2012)

Keep me informed as to when you are passed and raised, and at what Lodge. I would be honored to witness these grand moments.


----------



## JTM (Apr 18, 2012)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## kosei (Apr 18, 2012)

Greetings, what lodge are you going through?





Ashlar76 said:


> Greetings from a new PHA Mason and the proud first Mason in my family. I am currently going through my EA degree and I must say, it is an honor to be on this path. I look forward to what lies ahead in my journey. I am glad to have found this site, lots of great readings and information so far. Oh yeah and the iPhone app is cool too. :thumbup1:


----------



## thor9541 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Congrats!!!!*

Remember Bro. Caution,be cautious , you just enough to get yourself in trouble but not nearly enough to get out .


----------



## JTM (Apr 18, 2012)

also, where in the DFW?


----------



## Brother Greer (Apr 21, 2012)

Greetings my Brother and welcome!  I have found that the journey is what you make it. Peace and blessings.


----------



## Squared1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good Monday!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to the Family!


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Apr 22, 2012)

*A Big Texas Welcome Brother 

*


----------



## Spring TX MM (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and congradulations on your beginning the journey.


----------



## cog41 (Apr 23, 2012)

Greetings from East Texas.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the welcoming, much appreciated.


----------

